# Alright I NEED opinions



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I want to get a coyote gun, I am currently using my deer rifle which isnt good on fur (.270) haha. I have talked to a few and I am wondering should i get a .243 DPMS Panther™ LR-243L, or a .243 Rem 700 BDL. doesnt have to be a .243 but i think thats the most reliable when it comes to the longer shots and wind comes into play. Correct me if im wrong. I would like a 22-250 in the 700 but up here you need someone to die becuase ppl dont give them up. but what are your guys thoughts.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It kind of depends on how fast you want your weapon. The 700 is only a store away, pretty easy to get your hands on. The other, good luck, DPMS has a huge lead time on their weapons, and beings that it isn't the standard 223 you're going to have to wait until they make a run of 243. So you're looking at a year or longer in most cases.

The 270 really isn't a great "fur" gun, but with the right bullet construction it will make a decent one. It'll make them stone dead, I don't know about you, but if it makes them go down, it's a fur gun.  Just choose a better bullet and you'll be set. But if you're really going after the 243 then by all means go for it. The 243 is a great caliber for pinching coyotes.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id get a Rem 700. Solid action, great rifle. Its an action that has withstood the test of time. .243 is a good second choice, .22-250 would be better.

The AR platform is good, but not great. A good bolt rifle will be more accurate, more reliable, and for hunting purposes is just a better all around choice. Not to say the AR's cant be accurate, but the only advantage to them is "19 quick follow up shots", if your first shot is good, the other 19 arent needed.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with barebackjack, bolt action. I have mixed feelings on size. I prefer the 243, and normally 243 shells are more available than 22-250. If you reload it's no problem.

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't turn down a good 22-250, but prefer the 243. I could only afford 1 rifle when I was younger, had to kill deer and critters. I found loads for both and have stuck with the 243 every since. Don't overlook some of the other brands of rifles, find the one that fits you best


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't disagree with anyone. But...IMO...if you are planning on keeping your .270, wouldn't you want a smaller caliber to have a little more versatility? I understand the wind and the long shots, but if it's really windy and really long, why not shoot the .270! As for the DPMS, they are a great rifle(made right here in my town). But I recently had the opportunity to purchase the DPMS or the Howa Axiom both in .223. Both were the same price. I bought the Howa for the heavy barrel, bolt action, adjustable stock, etc. The Salespeople were leaning me hard to the DPMS, but when I asked about true accuracy, they all agreed the Howa was the better choice. Just my 2 pennies worth. Any new gun you can buy, is a good gun!


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

yea i will be keeping my .270 but the problem is that in my town the only store carries a 130 grain bullet and a 125 but the 125 is almost double the price of the 130. If i could find a cheapier small grain bullet that without traveling for them i would probably keep my .270


----------



## coyoteodie (Feb 21, 2009)

Dont want to start an argument.but anyone who says an AR isnt as accurate as a bolt gun hasnt shot the correct one lately. I shot a Rock River that Id put against any .223 bolt gun in my hands,and I would suggest anybody who had a bolt gun they thought would shoot better also try the same RR in their hands, as I know theyres lots of shooters better than me. Alas,I couldnt afford the RR  but my mutt(rock river,bushy cross,16 inch)will shoot .5 with tailored loads. ARs come in many grades and manufacturer definitly matters! 
ARs make excellent calling rifles. All the qualifications that make them good as combat rifles are attributes in coyote hunting as well.Compact,easy to handle. Spray paint your camo as many times as you like without messin up a fancy gun.
The 700 is a great rifle. The 243 is a great round. But if your lookin for a specialty dog gun dont shut out the AR and the .223. Unless your shooting incredible distances the.223 is more than adequate. And isnt it more fun to call them into your lap?!
As a side note, Armalite (others may also) chambers the .243 in an AR platform. Ive heard good and bad about Armalite. I dont have the experience with one to side either way.
Good luck and let us know what you go with,including pix!


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Hamma Time,
Why don;t you just order some bullets from Midway or Midsouth or Powder Valley? They should have the bullets you want and maybe cheaper than you're accustomed to.

You can order your 22-250 from Walmart and have it in ten days or so.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

WIll .. i have a bushamaster 223, R-25 IN THE 308, and tikka 243 bolt. they all shoot under 1 inch with factory ammo. the R-25 i had to put a a after market trigger in to shoot under 1 inch. Here is my thoughts. if you are hunting in ND OR SD WERE THE WIND IS ALWAYS 20 MPH I would stay with your 270 and 130 gr bullet. Right now coyotes are selling for 20.00 max in the carcess. if you want to keep them for tanning you can sew the whole up if it is to big. you have to kill them in this wind before you can sale them or tan them. ha ha. I would say coyote prices will be down for a few years and them maybe we will see the days of 60.00 coyotes again. put some money in the sock every week and with 2 years AR15's should be more avliable maybe cheaper and then buy the 243 AR15 in the 243 cal. The 243 has a wide range of ammo from coyote to deer. Take it from a a ILL BOY WHO HAS LIVED IN THE GREAT STATE OF ND THE LAST 2 YEARS ( MAN WE HAVE A GREAT STATE TO HUNT IN ), wind is not your friend here. ha ha. that is why i only use the bushmaster 223 on prairie dogs. marty


----------

